# Endurance Riders (or anyone interested in endurance) in NE Oregon or SE Washington?



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in NE OR, but sadly, my mare would not make a good endurance prospect, yet.
But, I do follow the endurance scene a bit and there are some folks out here. 
I'll try to come up with some names that you can contact.

My in-laws are serious competitors in the mid west and will be moving out here in the next few years. 

If you ever trailer to Moss Springs (outside of Cove) let me know!


----------

